# Proud new Sig P228 owner



## Spazz (May 3, 2009)

Went down to Welchers gunshop this morning. I traded my well used P220 and Glock 20 for a NIB P228R with nite sites. Now to go home, unwrap and clean this bad boy! But first...breakfast!


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Jeez! What time does Welchers open?! Congrats!! What are your impressions so far? 

Last one to post pics is a rotten egg!


----------



## Steve S (Aug 12, 2009)

You traded your Glock?


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

I dont have a problem with that!! I just picked up a 228 from the same shop after selling my XD


----------



## MauiWowie22 (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Spazz- don't know if you'll run into the same thing with your 228, but mine was really hard to load the mag by hand. So, while I had the whole thing apart to clean and lube it before the range visit, I checked out the mag follower of the Mec Gar mag that it came with and found that the polymer piece was very rough. I took a piece of 400 grit sandpaper and lightly glossed over the front, rear, and both sides of the follower where they would slide against the inside of the magazine body. Cleaned everything up, and gave it a wipe down with an oily pad then put the mag back together. 

"LIKE BUTTA'!!" worked awesome afterward.


----------



## Spazz (May 3, 2009)

Of course I traded my glock...10mm isn't cheap, and it's impractical for daily self defense...


----------



## oldphart (Oct 20, 2007)

Spazz said:


> Went down to Welchers gunshop this morning. I traded my well used P220 and Glock 20 for a NIB P228R with nite sites. Now to go home, unwrap and clean this bad boy! But first...breakfast!


I've got the two-tone. I had TFO sights and a short reset trigger installed and, Wow! Love it. Congrats on your smart purchase.


----------

